# Sogni, NiK segreto e varie



## Tebe (4 Settembre 2012)

Stanotte ho sognato che Pupillo aveva beccato me e Manager.
E' inutile.
Non sento rigurgiti verso moglie, compagno, cani, gatti e tutto il resto ma sta cosa di nascondere a Pupillo proprio mi rode.

Per assurdo è l'unico che sento di tradire nel vero senso della parola. Con lui non sono diversamente fedele, ma proprio una traditora.
Non dico un cazzo a Man di ciò che ci diciamo e devo dire che nemmeno Man chiede, ma se scoppiasse il merdone ci crederà Pupillo?

Spero di si. E anzi farò davvero in modo che almeno quello non venga messo in dubbio.
Cioè quella. La mia onestà nelle confidenze intendo. E anche nelle non confidenze.

Ho il codone pavonato di paglia con lui. E anche se non è tutta colpa mia è indubbio che la maggior colpa è mia.
E si.
Perchè comunque ho _gattamorteggiato _con Pupi, prima ancora di invornirmi per Man.
E chi pensava comunque che sti due ominidi si mettessero in gara per il cazzo più lungo, dai.
C'hanno 15 anni di differenza, quindi avrei presupposto che il mostro si lasciasse scivolare addosso le battutine di Pupi.
Vabbè, tanto ormai il danno è fatto.

Man anche in ferie è incazzato. Stamattina sempre Pupi mi ha detto che l' hanno chiamato e ringhiava al telefono con  moglie e figli che gli rompevano il cazzo con mille lamentele, compreso la pioggia.
Hanno chiuso subito. Anzi Man ha chiuso lanciando un ultimo ruggito.

Ma finalmente entro nella mia oasi felicina e...
Il mio NiK amore segreto mi tiene sulla corda.
Ormai mi sono dichiarata apertamente, broccolandolo in mp spudoratamente.
Poi ho smesso perchè mi ha dato della stalkerFlap e allora mi sono offesa:blank:
Ha capito che sono un animo sensibile e mi ha postato un filmato di un autopsia e io mi sono sciolta e ho smesso subito di essere offesa.

Ieri mi ha augurato la buonanotte in con questa foto e questa dedica

*Sogni d'oro Tebe.*






(Sscusa Nik amore segreto se divulgo queste cose personali, ma è per fare capire che non sei una roba da bottarella e via _eventualmente_ molto _eventualmente_, cioè. Sei intelligente quindi vale anche la pena farti parlare per esprimere concetti, e voglio che tutti lo sappiano ecco, che non sei un kreti insomma)

E no, non è colpa della sua buonanotte se ho avuto l'incubo di Pupillo ma è colpa di Cirino Pomicino (.....) che ieri ho deciso di ascoltare nelle sue farneticazioni a la 7.
In effetti prima avevo anche deciso, dopo circa 6 anni, di guardare anche il Tg1 poi a metà Mattia è sclerato e siamo tornati al tg de la7.
E quindi è colpa del tg1 e di Cirino Pomicino.

Ritornando al mio niK amore segreto, che dire.
Altro scambio epistolare

_Ciao niK amopre segreto, ma tu sei uno che si arrabbia?
Si Tebe, non facilmente ma si. MI arrabbio e non sono un bello spettacolo.
Ops...ma urli anche? Flapflap
No tebe, non urlo, secondo te dovrei?
No no...senti ma...quindi diventi tutto gonfio e incazzoso? E quindi diventi ancora più grande di quello che sei....quindi potresti prendermi con una mano e sollevarmi....quindi.....
*Ti divorerei.*_









hemm...ecco io....insomma...


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Settembre 2012)

ma che segreto


----------



## Tebe (4 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt5548 ha detto:
			
		

> ma che segreto


si si. E' segretissimo.
Min ha detto che è joey, poi Kid poi UltimoSangre (che comunque ha il suo perchè...)
Poi in mp mi hanno chiesto se è il Conte, DANIELE unhappy, Kikk64 e un altro che non mi ricordo.
Tu chi dici?




flapflap


----------



## Sbriciolata (4 Settembre 2012)

uhm... ma tu negheresti a prescindere... quindi non dico niente e resto in vantaggio


----------



## Tebe (4 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt5550 ha detto:
			
		

> uhm... ma tu negheresti a prescindere... quindi non dico niente e resto in vantaggio


Pero carina non si fa così. 
Uff...voglio sapere a chi hai pensato!
Eddai sbriciolatina bella, dai dai dai...


----------



## Eliade (4 Settembre 2012)

Io non ho capito chi è!!!
Voglio saperlo anche ioooooo!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tebe (4 Settembre 2012)

Eliade;bt5552 ha detto:
			
		

> Io non ho capito chi è!!!
> Voglio saperlo anche ioooooo!!!!!!!!


Da me non lo saprete MAI! da me almeno.
nemmeno tu Sibilla. Mi ha fatto giurare sulla guest star che non posso dire niente.
E poi comunque è un pò come Manager....ostile diciamo....si vede che ha un debole per me, ma non cede...


mmmmhhhhh


----------



## Eliade (4 Settembre 2012)

Tebe;bt5553 ha detto:
			
		

> Da me non lo saprete MAI! da me almeno.
> nemmeno tu Sibilla. Mi ha fatto giurare sulla guest star che non posso dire niente.
> E poi comunque è un pò come Manager....ostile diciamo....si vede che ha un debole per me, ma non cede...
> 
> ...


Finirà come manager con un crampo allo sventrapapere!


----------



## Eliade (4 Settembre 2012)

Tebe;bt5553 ha detto:
			
		

> Da me non lo saprete MAI! da me almeno.
> nemmeno tu Sibilla. Mi ha fatto giurare sulla guest star che non posso dire niente.
> E poi comunque è un pò come Manager....ostile diciamo....si vede che ha un debole per me, ma non cede...
> 
> ...


E' sposato?
Posta sul forum?


----------



## Minerva (4 Settembre 2012)

ancora non ti ho detto oggi.











cresci


----------



## Tebe (4 Settembre 2012)

Minerva;bt5556 ha detto:
			
		

> ancora non ti ho detto oggi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## perplesso (4 Settembre 2012)

Tebe;bt5549 ha detto:
			
		

> si si. E' segretissimo.
> Min ha detto che è joey, poi Kid poi UltimoSangre (che comunque ha il suo perchè...)
> Poi in mp mi hanno chiesto se è il Conte, DANIELE unhappy, Kikk64 e un altro che non mi ricordo.
> Tu chi dici?
> ...


e dillo che stai facendo un pensierino su Pupillo come stagista


----------



## Salomè (4 Settembre 2012)

io dico geko


----------



## Flavia (4 Settembre 2012)

Tebe;bt5549 ha detto:
			
		

> si si. E' segretissimo.
> Min ha detto che è joey, poi Kid poi UltimoSangre (che comunque ha il suo perchè...)
> Poi in mp mi hanno chiesto se è il Conte, DANIELE unhappy, Kikk64 e un altro che non mi ricordo.
> Tu chi dici?
> ...



qualcuno perseguitato da splendide donne?:mrgreen:


----------



## Cattivik (5 Settembre 2012)

Sto NiK amore segreto mi sa tanto di amico immaginario che si fanno i bimbi...

Cattivik

P.S. In verità ci spero... altrimenti scendo ancora in classifica...


----------



## Minerva (5 Settembre 2012)

il mistero è stato svelato: sono io.spiace, andate tutti a casa


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Settembre 2012)

"Sei intelligente quindi vale anche la pena farti parlare per esprimere concetti, e voglio che tutti lo sappiano ecco, che non sei un kreti insomma"


confermo


----------



## Tebe (6 Settembre 2012)

Cattivik;bt5561 ha detto:
			
		

> Sto NiK amore segreto mi sa tanto di amico immaginario che si fanno i bimbi...
> 
> Cattivik
> 
> P.S. In verità ci spero... altrimenti scendo ancora in classifica...


e zitto che poi non credono più che esista dai!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (10 Settembre 2012)

io penso di sapere chi è il nik segreto ma ora sono in fase 007 e da bravo tedesco non dico mai nulla :rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (11 Settembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz;bt5638 ha detto:
			
		

> io penso di sapere chi è il nik segreto ma ora sono in fase 007 e da bravo tedesco non dico mai nulla :rotfl:



......e però non vale!!!!
Ci sei arrivato tu facendo davvero lo 007 o hai usato le tue armi fotoniche da Admin?







:carneval:


----------

